# Hap VC10 male or female, your thoughts?



## RuF10 (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi guys an gals, recently bought this juvenile VC10. Its currently 1.5" approx in size. my question is do you think it is a male or a female. i know it may be hard to tell with it being so young, but if there are any tel-tale signs of what sex it is your advice would be much appreciated. was hoping for a male. thx


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

way too young to tell. if it is male, you'll start seeing a bit of blue in the face and the anal fin will start to point but that won't be until 3-4" unless it's in a species grow out tank, then you might see those characteristics a bit sooner.


----------



## RuF10 (Oct 22, 2015)

Thanks for the the reply, I'll see how he/she goes in a few months time.


----------



## TTUhouston (Jul 22, 2013)

This was when mine first started showing color, about 3"


----------

